# Heinz 57 sauce . . . gone with the toilet paper and sanitizer



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

There is not one bottle of Heinz 57 sauce in Walmart, Kroger, several smaller grocery stores, Dollar General, etc., on store shelves in my town.

There has not been any since the corona virus hoarding started.

I could order a bottle on the internet, but they either want like $4.00 + $10.00 shipping or to only sell a case of 24 bottles for $100.00 or something.

My need is not critical. I have part of a bottle and rarely use it. It was just on my grocery list.

I just don't understand the correlation.

Seems like some weird disconnects going on in the retail supply chain.

What am I missing (other than Heinz 57 sauce)? 

What else have y'all noticed that is unavailable that seems to have nothing whatsoever to do with corona virus?


----------



## Bear-WV (Sep 24, 2013)

Well when all you have is foo d from a pantry to use, you would want to spice it up after a while so it adds variety to it, that would be my guess here.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

just saw some at Dollar General Market here yesterday. If you get desperate, PM me and I'll get it for you!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

NRA_guy said:


> There is not one bottle of Heinz 57 sauce in Walmart, Kroger, several smaller grocery stores, Dollar General, etc., on store shelves in my town.
> 
> There has not been any since the corona virus hoarding started.
> 
> ...


Alot of it just comes down to space on the trailer, essential items take precedence, and lesser items just don't make the cut


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i see a lot of people are out barbecuing. could be using that i guess.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I can find it at 2 grocery stores near me - they have free grocery pick up. A 10 oz bottle is $4.59 - is that a normal price? Maybe it's a matter of timing?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I've never been a fan of Heinz 57 sauce, but evidently, there are many fans out there trying to mask Momma's cooking while stuck at home.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Lots of those sauces are probably more in demand as people are realizing they have to eat their own cooking


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Weasels, possums, and woodchucks taste better when smothered in 57. Even better if you cook them first.


----------



## Bear-WV (Sep 24, 2013)

I can only imagine the odd looks they would give you as you poured the sauce on em


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you hurry you can get a 12 bottle case on Amazon to be delivered to your door for free. $3.69/10oz bottle


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you hurry you can get a 12 bottle case on Amazon to be delivered to your door for free. $3.69/10oz bottle
> 
> View attachment 86220


Maybe u can use the excess in a few bloody Marys


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Just for the fun of it I just checked my Walmart grocery app. It shows both 10oz and 20oz in stock. Of course it won’t tell you how many - and most all items ordered that way have a limit of 2.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bear-WV said:


> I can only imagine the odd looks they would give you as you poured the sauce on em


I bet that first bite created a wonderous response too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like Heinz 57 on scrambled eggs.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My Dad used Heinz 57 on his well done steaks. If he would not have cooked them to death he wouldn't have had to.

I hated steaks growing up, but once on my own I was introduced to Med and Med Rare steaks and suddenly I actually liked steaks.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

mzgarden said:


> I can find it at 2 grocery stores near me - they have free grocery pick up. A 10 oz bottle is $4.59 - is that a normal price? Maybe it's a matter of timing?


That's about normal. Maybe just a tad bit higher than PC (pre-coronavirus) prices. Of course, prices vary from store to store and city to city even in normal times.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

In The Woods said:


> Just for the fun of it I just checked my Walmart grocery app. It shows both 10oz and 20oz in stock. Of course it won’t tell you how many - and most all items ordered that way have a limit of 2.


What I get for my local Walmart store:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Make your own Heinz 57 sauce

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/237452/heinz-57-copycat/


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Earlier today, I read somewhere that SPAM will be the next item "missing in action".


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

nehimama said:


> Earlier today, I read somewhere that SPAM will be the next item "missing in action".


Not sure the spam would help the Heinz 57 sauce


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

About a week ago, I was in Walmart and there were no socks. Walmart carries a large inventory of socks, so that was some serious sock buying going on.

It seems like an odd thing to hoard. They aren't really wide enough to make a face mask out of, so I am left mystified.

The stock of men's handkerchiefs had not been touched. I bought some to make face masks out of. But no bandanas, no scarfs, no fat quarters in the fabric section. But those things, I understand why they were sold out.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> About a week ago, I was in Walmart and there were no socks. Walmart carries a large inventory of socks, so that was some serious sock buying going on.
> 
> It seems like an odd thing to hoard. They aren't really wide enough to make a face mask out of, so I am left mystified.
> 
> The stock of men's handkerchiefs had not been touched. I bought some to make face masks out of. But no bandanas, no scarfs, no fat quarters in the fabric section. But those things, I understand why they were sold out.


There's a "pattern" going around on FB to make socks into facial masks- no sewing, no elastic. Maybe that's it.

Something like this:

https://www.latimes.com/lifestyle/story/2020-04-08/how-to-make-a-coronavirus-mask-out-of-a-sock


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

susieneddy said:


> Make your own Heinz 57 sauce
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/237452/heinz-57-copycat/


Neat! Thanks.

ETA: Ingredients from the Heinz 57 sauce label:
--------------------------------------
white vinegar, malt vinegar (barley), tomato paste, sugar, salt, mustard flour, raisin concentrate, water, concentrated apple juice, concentrated lemon juice, spices, modified cornstarch, onion powder, turmeric, caramel, garlic powder
--------------------------------------


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

No high fructose corn syrup; odd to see it omitted these days.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep. Just plain old "sugar".


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Redlands Okie said:


> Not sure the spam would help the Heinz 57 sauce


Sliced Spam pan fried with 57 sauce tastes great with peas and fried potato slices and onions or even fries on the side.

Back in the days when all Heinz ketchup and sauces came in glass bottles, my grandfather showed me where every bottle had a "57" molded into the glass and showed me the trick of tapping the raised 57 to get the ketchup or sauce to start flowing without shaking a blob out, using a knife or enduring the minute or so of "anticipation time".

I didn't understand why it only worked tapping the 57 and nowhere else around the bottle until years later when I saw our chief chemist / chemical engineer at work pouring a thick suspension cleaner from a similar bottle with a raised manufacturer's mark on the glass bottle to mix me some cleaning compound and I remarked that he was pouring it like a thick Heinz sauce by tapping the 57.

He then explained that Heinz as the suspension manufacturer put the raised markings on glass bottles as sweet spots to alter the structural uniformity of the glass container to produce a back pressure line with a few taps for smooth flow , which in his chemical lab was critical with toxic thick suspensions and in condiments a convenience, "unless you happen to be a home chemist as his wife in her lab called a kitchen where proper mixing of ingredients was just as important to prevent dinner from being toxic from too much of one component". 

He not only taught me why tapping the 57 worked , he also showed me that our kitchens were chemistry labs and when we cooked, we were culinary chemists. 

As far as Heinz 57 being in stock, our WM , Kroger and dollar stores still have the Heinz condiments, sadly they are mostly bottled in plastic bottles now so the 57 sweet spot trick to show kids is getting rare as they grow up learning to just even pressure squeeze the container.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I ate plenty of fried SPAM sandwiches with ketchup on them when I was a kid. A few years ago I tried to get my kids and wife to try it, but they declined. (Growing up, I also ate PLENTY of vienna sausage with hot sauce on crackers and sardines on crackers.)

Did y'all read the news reports a while back about how much Hawaiians love SPAM and how the stores have to put it behind locked glass to prevent its theft?

Here is the background:
https://www.thehawaiiplan.com/why-do-hawaiians-love-spam/


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Chris in Mich said:


> No high fructose corn syrup; odd to see it omitted these days.


That stuff is bad for you. If you watched the TV show the Hunters they uncover a Nazi plot to infect millions with a deadly pathogen hidden in corn syrup, targeting inner cities across America


----------



## MountainMama88 (Apr 10, 2020)

I don’t know if this is a regional thing or not, but frankly this is the first time I’ve ever heard of Heinz 57 sauce. I really literally thought you all were talking about Ketchup


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

NRA_guy,
I read that Hawaii has been Spam's biggest consumer since our military has had troops stationed at Pearl Harbor and the nearby AF / Army combined base in ww2 when the AF was still the army air corps and GIs provided the Hawaiians with Spam and other rations.

Your mentioning vienna sausage reminded me of carrying cans of them , potted meat, crackers, hobo fork and spoon knife and a Stanley bottle of coffee wrapped up in my rain poncho in my day mission ruck sack for lunch. 

On cold days, the vienna juice gelled up and the potted meat slushed up but I still had lunch eating those cold hunt rations thawing them on the way down with coffee before sacking the trash up in a ziplock bag and wrapping it all up in the poncho again for the stalk back to the truck.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

MountainMama88 said:


> I don’t know if this is a regional thing or not, but frankly this is the first time I’ve ever heard of Heinz 57 sauce. I really literally thought you all were talking about Ketchup


I have spent some time in New Hampshire, and I can assure you that it's a different world. I loved the area, but the folks in rural New Hampshire kind of live in a vacuum. It's nothing like the rest of the country: quiet, small, clean towns with family owned hardware stores, co-op owned grocery stores, family owned farms, etc. Much like the rest of the US was around 1950---which is a good thing.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

susieneddy said:


> That stuff is bad for you. If you watched the TV show the Hunters they uncover a Nazi plot to infect millions with a deadly pathogen hidden in corn syrup, targeting inner cities across America


I don't watch much TV (of any kind).

But the Nazi plot seems to be working---it's just taking a long time for inner city folks to die from obesity, diabetes, high blood pressure and such. LBJ contributed a catalyst in the form of welfare.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Got back from Hawaii just 2 months ago. Spam is cheaper in Hawaii than here in Ohio. $1.87 in Hawaii and $ 3.49 a can here. I'm guessing it's a volume thing. I got to eat little Spam while I was there, just Spam misubi but I did pick up a good cookbook on Hawaiian Spam dishes.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't think Heinz 57 is a big thing in my area. I only use it in one recipe- brisket in a slow cooker. One bottle of beer and a bottle of H57 poured over the top and slow cook for at least 12 hours. It's very good. 

Now I need to find a nice brisket.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I use 57 and A1 only occasionally. Usually on leftover steak or roast as I don't really like the taste of reheated meat.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Shrek said:


> As far as Heinz 57 being in stock, our WM , Kroger and dollar stores still have the Heinz condiments, sadly they are mostly bottled in plastic bottles now so the 57 sweet spot trick to show kids is getting rare as they grow up learning to just even pressure squeeze the container.


The heinz 57 is still in glass bottles. I have one in my fridge right now.  Some other heinz products are in glass, but you're right most are sold in plastic now.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Spam is popular in Great Britain for the same reason it's popular in Hawaii, we sent boatloads of it over there during WWII to feed the troops and the public. GB is not renown for it's gourmet cuisine.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

News bulletin: The great Heinz 57 sauce shortage in my hometown is over!

I bought a bottle in a small, family owned grocery store near my house. They had plenty on the shelf.

Thanks all for the support and assistance. 

View attachment 86506


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good for you! 
I'm having trouble finding Better than Buillion in the reduced sodium varieties. Apparently only Walmart carries that brand, there was no tag on the shelf for it at Meijer.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> My Dad used Heinz 57 on his well done steaks. If he would not have cooked them to death he wouldn't have had to.
> 
> I hated steaks growing up, but once on my own I was introduced to Med and Med Rare steaks and suddenly I actually liked steaks.


My wife didn't realize steaks could be tender, moist, and taste good until she started dating me. For whatever reason, her Mother only did well done steaks. 

But I grew up in a family that knew steaks could be tender, moist, and taste good. When I was younger, I used Heinz 57 or A1 on my steaks, but nowadays - if I'm eating steak, I want to taste the steak - not taste Heinz 57 or A1 sauce.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

57 does have high fructose corn syrup though. I looked on the bottle I have. So kicks that theory out the door.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

whiterock said:


> 57 does have high fructose corn syrup though. I looked on the bottle I have. So kicks that theory out the door.


You are right!

I copied the ingredients in my post above from the Heinz web site: http://www.heinzfoodservice.ca/en/products-and-brands/sauces/heinz-sauces/76000056
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now I see that is the "Original Heinz 57" ingredients.

The bottle I just bought does indeed list high fructose corn syrup:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You have to dig deeper than a simple Google search to get to the current Heinz 57 Sauce ingredients list: https://www.heinz.com/product/00013000002646

Thanks.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Quite the reversal of the first few ingredients.


----------

